# Xen: Debian Dom0, Gentoo DomU proc already mounted

## CS01

hi,

ich habe eine Xen Dom0 und dazu eine DomU auf Gentoo basis. Wenn ich jetzt das Gentoo starte, bekomme ich immer die Meldung das Proc schon gemountet ist. Jemand eien Idee wo ich schauen kann?

danke,

christian

----------

## tuxianer

Nabend, 

 *Quote:*   

> Jemand eien Idee wo ich schauen kann?

 

Wo du schauen kannst was ?! Ob das /proc schon gemountet ist? das brauchste nicht nachschauen, das sagt dir die Fehlermeldung schon, der kannst ruhig glauben schenken. Anders wann tratt der Fehler auf, (bitte nicht die angabe "beim Hochfahren" soweit sind wir auch schon). Gib uns mal brandheiße News, zum Beispiel, war das Problem seit dem ersten Start oder wann trat der Fehler auf.

MfG

----------

## CS01

Stimmt, ein paar Informationen wären nicht schlecht. Hier mal die Startmeldungen.

```
Using config file "/etc/xen/csc".

Started domain csc

Linux version 2.6.18-4-xen-vserver-686 (Debian 2.6.18.dfsg.1-12etch2)

(dannf@debian.org) (gcc version 4.1.2 20061115 (prerelease) (Debian

4.1.1-21)) #1 SMP Thu May 10 04:02:17 UTC 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 Xen: 0000000000000000 - 0000000006800000 (usable)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

104MB LOWMEM available.

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

ACPI in unprivileged domain disabled

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 26624

Kernel command line:  root=/dev/sda1

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 512 (order: 9, 2048 bytes)

Xen reported: 2399.728 MHz processor.

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Software IO TLB disabled

vmalloc area: c7000000-f51fe000, maxmem 2d7fe000

Memory: 83596k/106496k available (1625k kernel code, 14544k reserved,

591k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6005.12 BogoMIPS

(lpj=12010255)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

SELinux:  Disabled at boot.

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 10469k freed

Grant table initialized

NET: Registered protocol family 16

Brought up 1 CPUs

PCI: setting up Xen PCI frontend stub

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.

PCI: System does not support PCI

PCI: System does not support PCI

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 2048)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1184764400.662:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Xen virtual console successfully installed as tty1

Event-channel device installed.

netfront: Initialising virtual ethernet driver.

Registering block device major 8

netfront: device eth0 has flipping receive path.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

i8042.c: No controller found.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

Loading, please wait...

Begin: Loading essential drivers... ...

Done.

Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ...

FATAL: Error inserting fan

(/lib/modules/2.6.18-4-xen-vserver-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko): No

such device

FATAL: Error inserting thermal

(/lib/modules/2.6.18-4-xen-vserver-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/thermal.ko):

No such device

Done.

Begin: Mounting root file system... ...

Begin: Running /scripts/local-top ...

Done.

Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount ...

Done.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ...

Done.

Done.

Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...

Done.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

INIT: version 2.86 booting

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

 Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Press I to enter interactive boot mode

 * Mounting proc at /proc ...[ oops ]

 * The "mount" command failed with error:

proc already mounted

 * Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue.

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):
```

ich denke es liegt an der /scripts/local-premount, aber ich weiß nicht wo sich die befindet.

----------

## Marlo

 *CS01 wrote:*   

> ..., aber ich weiß nicht wo sich die befindet.

 

Da du Genkernel Nutzer bist,...in deiner initrd.

Grüße

Ma

----------

